# Home wanted for Truffles the rabbit (Basingstoke)



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

TRUFFLES is a 2yr old female rabbit who is very good with humans, but not good with other rabbits. It would be ideal if you can offer Truffles a home and have time to give her a lot of attention.

She is currently being cared for by STARescue Small Pet Welfare in Basingstoke, Hampshire. If you can give Truffles a new forever home with the love she deserves please contact Shirley on 01256 330532

Photo of Truffles >


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

is she spayed?


----------

